# General > Recommendations >  A9 pubs

## Invisible

Strange title of a thread, but me and my mates are going to be taking part in a pub crawl, well from Inverness up to Wick, stopping in as many pubs on the way as we can. Which ones would you recommend us visiting if our sober driver doesn't mind taking us of course.

p.s we are wearing kilts so a kilt friendly pub would be nice

----------


## riggerboy

all of them have a single shot of whisky in each and every pub and have a stella for me

----------


## sjr014

Well Smiddy Inn at Thrumster, Bayview and Commercial in Lybster, Bay Owl at Dunbeath, Belgrave and Bannockburn in Helmsdale, Hotel in Brora and Golspie, Trentham at Dornoch, Not sure about Tain, Alness or Invergordon but at will get u started! lol

----------


## Jeid

Shandwick between Invergordon and Tain is pretty good for a stop

----------


## Fran

Yes the Shandwick inn is great, warm welcoming and good food.

----------


## Serenity

Does no-one else think a car full of people getting ever more drunk is a recipe for disaster? Yes you said the driver won't be drinking but the rest of you will be which can and will cause distractions. Nothing wrong with stopping at a couple of places for a drink or two but the mentality of the people involved and the fact it is called a "pub crawl" is a bit worrying.

----------


## Invisible

> Does no-one else think a car full of people getting ever more drunk is a recipe for disaster? Yes you said the driver won't be drinking but the rest of you will be which can and will cause distractions. Nothing wrong with stopping at a couple of places for a drink or two but the mentality of the people involved and the fact it is called a "pub crawl" is a bit worrying.


Oi! Stick to the question at hand!

If I wanted opinion on drunks in cars I would have asked. ::

----------


## Serenity

> Oi! Stick to the question at hand!
> 
> If I wanted opinion on drunks in cars I would have asked.


You can't dictate the responses and that is common sense device. It's not the safest road in the first place.

----------


## Serenity

BTW your signature. Drugs or Jesus? Is that a choice we all have to make because I am damn sure I have chosen and will never choose either.

----------


## Invisible

> BTW your signature. Drugs or Jesus? Is that a choice we all have to make because I am damn sure I have chosen and will never choose either.


It's a song if you must know

----------


## morvenview

Just hit every pub you see! SIMPLES!!! Have fun!

----------


## Invisible

Just letting you folks know that the tour went well. 
First we went off the main road to *Avoch* and had a couple at the Station Hotel, then *Alness* (havena a clue what pub), *Tain* (some sports bar), *Dornoch* (Castle Inn - I think), *Brora* (memory failing), *Lybster*! (portlands) and *Wick*(spoons)

One point tho is that in Inverness you get dirty deeks wearing a kilt.

----------


## Rictina

Where ever you end up have fun, & a wee dram for me, ha ha.

----------

